# Anxiety Disorders > Specific Phobias >  >  Needle phobia and vaccinations

## rabidfoxes

Anyone with a needle phobia dreading the vaccinations? 

I can control the actual fear for the most part but I still get a vasovagal response afterwards (nausea, difficulty breathing, dizziness). And then I must lie down for about 10 mins. I'm slightly concerned as to whether there will be facilities to do so or whether I'll just have to stretch out on the floor. The knowledge that vaccinations are administered by volunteers who have just received on-the-spot training doesn't make me feel any better either...I'm hoping they've got some support in place.

----------


## Total Eclipse

Can you try packing a snack bag? Ice pack for back of neck/ back of wrist, juice, salty snacks, something calming to smell (or sanitary wipes). I have vasovagal response from a heart condition and told to do this. Tell them you get syncope before the shot and might need a space to lay-down and ask if they can accommodate that. They should given its a medical condition.

----------


## rabidfoxes

This is really informative, thanks! I can definitely bring those things with me and I'll give them a call ahead of attending my appointment. Sorry to hear you get that too, it can be rather unpleasant. I'm more or less used to it now but the first time freaked me out.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> This is really informative, thanks! I can definitely bring those things with me and I'll give them a call ahead of attending my appointment. Sorry to hear you get that too, it can be rather unpleasant. I'm more or less used to it now but the first time freaked me out.



Mine isn't induced by phobia but any sort of nervous system change. So heat/ cold/ standing up too fast/ sitting down too fast/ not drinking enough fluids, bad migraine, being sick- etc. Vasovagal syncope can be really nasty. Compression leggings help me a lot and if I feel dizzy/ nauseated/ faint like I lay down and prop my lets up and start rubbing them for blood flow (along with a kit of the above).

----------


## rabidfoxes

Oh wow. That sounds like it can't be easy to live with. Really makes my own issue seem very minor in comparison! (not that it's a competition or anything).

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Oh wow. That sounds like it can't be easy to live with. Really makes my own issue seem very minor in comparison! (not that it's a competition or anything).



Not minor at all when we are talking about a deadly virus and needing to get medical treatment but our bodies want to play games on us  :Hug:

----------


## Ironman

Is it the fear of the needle itself or what it can do?  Trust of the person performing the vaccination?  I know it won't have the Mark of the Beast because the chip is too big for a syringe.  Legally, they would only be allowed to give you the injection exactly as it was given to them with nothing added.  

You know they are kept sterile.  They know to remove any air bubbles from the syringe and give you the proper dosage.  They prep the arm with alcohol.  

You kind of have to rev yourself up with information to get through it.  My mother had both shots in January and she said the only problem she had was a sore arm after the second shot.  I would get a sore arm after allergy shots because of the muscle around the injection site.  It heals, we're still around  All good :lol.

----------


## rabidfoxes

> Not minor at all when we are talking about a deadly virus and needing to get medical treatment but our bodies want to play games on us



True! And thank you  ::): 





> Is it the fear of the needle itself or what it can do?  Trust of the person performing the vaccination?  I know it won't have the Mark of the Beast because the chip is too big for a syringe.  Legally, they would only be allowed to give you the injection exactly as it was given to them with nothing added.  
> 
> You know they are kept sterile.  They know to remove any air bubbles from the syringe and give you the proper dosage.  They prep the arm with alcohol.  
> 
> You kind of have to rev yourself up with information to get through it.  My mother had both shots in January and she said the only problem she had was a sore arm after the second shot.  I would get a sore arm after allergy shots because of the muscle around the injection site.  It heals, we're still around  All good :lol.



It's the needle itself! I'm not worried about "what will happen", I've been vaccinated before and the science on these vaccinations (I'm in for AstraZeneca or Pfizer) seems sound. It's just the look and feel of the syringe that triggers it. I've tried some exposure therapy (looking at photos online, reading, etc.) but overdid it, just ended up feeling very sick. I'm better than I was younger, nowadays I can pull myself together for the act of the vaccination itself but the vasovagal reaction still happens afterwards.

----------


## Ironman

> True! And thank you 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the needle itself! I'm not worried about "what will happen", I've been vaccinated before and the science on these vaccinations (I'm in for AstraZeneca or Pfizer) seems sound. It's just the look and feel of the syringe that triggers it. I've tried some exposure therapy (looking at photos online, reading, etc.) but overdid it, just ended up feeling very sick. I'm better than I was younger, nowadays I can pull myself together for the act of the vaccination itself but the vasovagal reaction still happens afterwards.



I am trying to help you process it.  That is what we have to do to conquer these fears - put our analysis to good use.  
We don't like things pricking our bodies.  We are going to have a reaction.  Your key would be to figure out what is causing your post-vaccination reaction.  You don't want it to occur.  You just want the vaccination over and done with like everybody else.  I have waited three weeks since I applied for even the first vaccine and have yet to hear from the location!  I just get a weekly text saying "you're on the list; we'll get to you!"  That alone would give me panic because I would fear they would take me off the list completely!

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I am trying to help you process it.  That is what we have to do to conquer these fears - put our analysis to good use.  
> We don't like things pricking our bodies.  We are going to have a reaction.  Your key would be to figure out what is causing your post-vaccination reaction.  You don't want it to occur.  You just want the vaccination over and done with like everybody else.  I have waited three weeks since I applied for even the first vaccine and have yet to hear from the location!  I just get a weekly text saying "you're on the list; we'll get to you!"  That alone would give me panic because I would fear they would take me off the list completely!



Vasovagal pre/ syncope response often needs biofeedback therapy to help. The reactions from the poke can take years to overcome. It's not the fear of the poke itself but the way the body deals with stress after.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Is it the fear of the needle itself or what it can do?  Trust of the person performing the vaccination?  I know it won't have the Mark of the Beast because the chip is too big for a syringe.  Legally, they would only be allowed to give you the injection exactly as it was given to them with nothing added.  
> 
> You know they are kept sterile.  They know to remove any air bubbles from the syringe and give you the proper dosage.  They prep the arm with alcohol.  
> 
> You kind of have to rev yourself up with information to get through it.  My mother had both shots in January and she said the only problem she had was a sore arm after the second shot.  I would get a sore arm after allergy shots because of the muscle around the injection site.  It heals, we're still around  All good :lol.



That’s where your wrong IMO look up nano particles there are computer chips that look like specs of dust and can be used to go in the body and disperse drugs. And that’s what the public knows about. Who knows what kind of top secret black budget tech the NWO has ????

I’m scared that the elites are going to make a two tiered society. One with people who took the shot and others who rebelled. Disobedient ones won’t be able to get a job or go shopping unless it’s in dedicated stores. They’ll say it’s to keep the rest of society safe but it’s all about control and isolating those who don’t blindly trust the government!!!

----------


## Ironman

> That’s where your wrong IMO look up nano particles there are computer chips that look like specs of dust and can be used to go in the body and disperse drugs. And that’s what the public knows about. Who knows what kind of top secret black budget tech the NWO has ????
> 
> I’m scared that the elites are going to make a two tiered society. One with people who took the shot and others who rebelled. Disobedient ones won’t be able to get a job or go shopping unless it’s in dedicated stores. They’ll say it’s to keep the rest of society safe but it’s all about control and isolating those who don’t blindly trust the government!!!



They're not going to put anything foreign into the vaccine.  The Mark of the Beast will be like this, but it's an implant to the hand or forehead, not an injection into the arm.

----------


## Ironman

> Vasovagal pre/ syncope response often needs biofeedback therapy to help. The reactions from the poke can take years to overcome. It's not the fear of the poke itself but the way the body deals with stress after.



That depends.  The stress can still be worked out.  What is causing the stress reaction.....contents of the vaccine and what the body does?

----------


## rabidfoxes

I don't believe neither in the microchipping conspiracy theory, nor in the mark of the beast, so these are not a factor. If I had to guess, I'd say that the reaction is a heightened response that can be explained by evolutionary psychology -- being stabbed with a sharp, deeply penetrating object could have been deadly before the development of medicine. But I can only guess. I can rationalise it and "prepare" myself for the shot itself, but the ensuing reaction feels more physical than psychological and I haven't found a better way to deal with it than a good old lie down. Thanks to all of you for the advice though! I'm already looking to buy a cold pack.

----------


## TuanJie

Yes, I have some anxiety around needles. Been dreading it ever since the vaccine started to be discussed. I'm surprised how strong my reaction is to seeing images of injections in the news and such. The first time I noticed I had a bit of needle phobia was only a few years ago. I have no trouble puncturing a blister or doing other such necessary stuff that hurts. It's about someone else going to do it, about my ego protesting against powerlessness. I try to approach this fear mindfully. Thus far I'm not succeeding much. Been listening to a couple of death sangha's by Michael Taft, which make sense to me. Got me thinking to perhaps do some exercises visualizing getting the injection combined with acceptance. 

Some related stuff below. !! TRIGGER WARNING !!
Quite a few years ago I had a birthmark removed by my family doctor. Not the most subtle man. The birthmark was a good inch below my navel. It felt very vulnerable in a primal way and I was nervous as hell. Doc didn't make any effort to make me feel at ease. First he injected some local anesthetic. Very soon after he started cutting. It hurt! Not extremely, but it was a nuclear hit to my nervous system. I almost fainted. Luckily I was lying down. When the procedure was over, my clothes were drenched in sweat, as was the paper towel I was lying on. Perhaps this started my needle phobia, I'm not sure. It never got as extreme as this and getting blood drawn has always been much less of a big deal in hindsight. Nonetheless, needles have become an issue and I'll hope to meet two in the near future. No issues with the vaccine itself.

----------


## TuanJie

Got my first Moderna shot the other day. I barely noticed it. The needle was much smaller than it looked on TV and on pictures.

----------

